# Huawei Wechselrichter auslesen mit Modbus



## heiling36 (2 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich lese einen Huawei Sun2000-36KTL über einen Smart Logger aus. Die Leistungsdaten funktionieren schon, ich habe nur ein Problem mit den Alarmwoertern.
Beim 60KTL habe ich das Alarmwort einfach Bit Codiert vorliegen, hier war es recht einfach.
Beim 36er dagegen werde ich aus der Anleitung nicht ganz schlau, hier wird ein Hex Wert ausgegeben. 
Habe daraufhin eine Switch Case abfrage mit dem jeweiligen Wert gemacht.  
Dies funktionierte bis zum Modbusregister 50002, da ich hier eine Abfrage auf 0 habe. Seit ich den Wechselrichter im Betrieb habe weiß ich auch dass hier 0 daherkommt. 
Kann es sein dass dies hier auch Bitkodiert ist? Müsste dann eine Abfrage auf mehrere Bits machen (siehe Anlage) da ich den Wert 1 genauso habe wie 3 z.B.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern?


----------



## Thruser (2 November 2020)

Hallo,

gemäß dieser Tabelle sind die ganzen Fehler bitkodiert. Auch für Adresse 50001.

Um also zu prüfen, ob ein System Fault vorliegt, mußt Du prüfen ob Bit 14 (0x0E, oder das 15. Bit) von Adresse 50001 gesetzt ist. Oder Low Insulation Res Bit 0 von Adresse 50002. Es können sicher auch mehrere Bits gleichzeitig gesetzt sein.

Bei der Bit Auswertung kann Dir der Beitrag weiterhelfen: SCL Bit aus Dword lesen

Gruß


----------



## heiling36 (2 November 2020)

Wow, stimmt!! Hatte hier zu kompliziert gedacht. Hatte mich auf den Hex Wert versteift. Danke vielmals.


----------

